# Tuto manette PS3 sur Mac



## jb_l (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour ceux qui comme moi ont écumé les forums sans trouver de réponse valable pour faire fonctionner une manette PS3 sur Mac, voici un petit tuto très simple, réalisé sur iMac avec Mountain Lion :

-Allumer le Mac (juste au cas où...)
-Activer le Bluetooth
-Brancher la manette PS3 sur le Mac avec le cable usb d'origine de la manette
-Les voyants de la manette clignotent, comme lorsqu'elle se recharge
-Tout en appuyant sur le bouton PS de la manette, débrancher le cable usb de la manette
-Les voyants clignotent encore plus vire : ça y est, votre manette est raccordée en bluetooth !

Voilà, en fait c'était vraiment super simple


----------



## FJSonin (23 Septembre 2012)

Genial !


----------



## Vocino (28 Décembre 2012)

Super, ça marche. En revanche, les voyants rouges continuent de clignoter et la gauche et la droite est inversée sur la croix directionnelle, c'est normal ?


----------



## akelek (4 Janvier 2013)

J'ai la même chose est-ce normal ?


----------

